# Durango



## WinniWoman (Jan 25, 2016)

In the very, very preliminary stages of planning to go to Durango next June 2017. I am figuring on renting a timeshare or a condo at a resort there via one of the internet sites. I might not actually be able to book something until a few months beforehand because of changes at my husbands job regarding vacation approval. (This makes me crazy being a timeshare owner as I usually book things 1 year to 6 months ahead of time)

I am trying to figure out the best way to get there. I would love to use our small international airport here in the Hudson Valley and then catch a flight via one of the bigger hubs. Easy 40 minute ride from our home and easy parking.

Or- if we have to- we could fly out of Newark or LaGuardia- ugh. ''I have just been looking around on line to see what kind of flights there are.

Going to the bigger airports is a big hassle for us. We end up hiring a car- which costs more money-to take us

Options seem to be to Albuquerque and maybe add a day to stay over night, rent a car and then drive the 3.5 hours to Durango the next day Then add a day on the back end and drive back to Albuquerque.

Or- a flight into Phoenix and then down to Durango.

Or- a flight into Denver and then down.

Then I say some that flew into Dallas...

The flights seem to be very long. Just perusing some air sites it looked like 10 or 11 hours!

Then I saw others that were like 8 hours or so.

Doesn't seem so easy. We will only be going for 7 nights altogether.

I havne't flown in awhile and I get a lot of anxiety just thinking about it.

Any input/suggestions for this trip would be appreciated. This has been on my bucket list. Main goal is to see Mesa Verde while there.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 25, 2016)

We're going to Durango this fall and flying  into Durango's airport...We can fly non-stop from Charlotte to Denver, then catch a flight from Denver into Durango.  If you can't get a good flight into Durango, I would think about Albuquerque.....that was our second choice


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 26, 2016)

Durango has its own airport and you can fly directly there from any of the major hubs, so I'm thinking that maybe you can fly out of Hudson Valley but need to transfer with a layover somewhere in either JFK, LGA, ORD or DEN, the common hubs with direct flights to Durango. The other airport nearby is MTJ, or Montrose Regional Airport, small charming town about two hours away from Durango, but from my understanding, Durango is the bigger airport.

BTW, we met the lovely people from Durango during our trip. You will love Durango!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 26, 2016)

What I have done in the past when the travel window is that far out, is to look at Goggle Flights or Kayak and see what is available for flights in a period similar to when you want them, ie June 2016.  That way it will let you know at least for June 2016 what your flight options and cost would be.  Then when they opened up the flights for June 2017, look at see if those flights are still options on not.  Then you will have to wait till you want to book and see if flight options and pricing is still of interest.


----------



## lynne (Jan 26, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Durango has its own airport and you can fly directly there from any of the major hubs, so I'm thinking that maybe you can fly out of Hudson Valley but need to transfer with a layover somewhere in either JFK, LGA, ORD or DEN, the common hubs with direct flights to Durango. The other airport nearby is MTJ, or Montrose Regional Airport, small charming town about two hours away from Durango, but from my understanding, Durango is the bigger airport.
> 
> BTW, we met the lovely people from Durango during our trip. You will love Durango!



The drive from Montrose to Durango would be in excess of 4 hours.  We go to Telluride every year and have driven from Denver (too, too long of a drive), Grand Junction and Montrose.  This year we are flying into Durango via Phoenix.  It is always challenging finding flights from Hawaii that provide decent connections to our destination.   

Looking forward to exploring Durango this trip!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 1, 2016)

I probably won't be able to book lodging and airfare until we get like 4 months from check-in.

Has anyone been to the Purgatory resort? That looks like it would be a good option for a rental.

Any other suggestions for condo lodging? I want to be at a resort. I do not want to just rent a home or residential type condo.

Does anyone else have any suggestions for what to do in the area beside Mesa Verde?


----------



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Does anyone else have any suggestions for what to do in the area beside Mesa Verde?


Chimney rock, Silverton (by train or car), Pagosa Springs, and there's another ancient site very close to Mesa Verde whose name I can't remember and we didn't have time for, but you'll see it on a map. 

There's also Chaco Canyon which is pretty amazing but would be a drive - you can see it by taking a detour when driving back from Mesa Verde to Albuquerque if you use that airport, which is what we did.

Edited to add: We stayed at the Pagosa Springs resort, and then spent a couple extra nights right in Mesa Verde NP to maximize our time there. Our main reason for the trip in the first place was to see Mesa Verde, very worthwhile.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with the previous post:  stay open for Pagosa Springs, also.  Durango isn't far, and the thermal baths are fun (tons of different tubs, each with the temperature marked on the outside--and you can take a picnic lunch).  Chimney Rock National Monument is quite close and well worth exploring.  Mesa Verde, of course, is awesome.  You might consider spending one night in National Park lodging; I'll always remember waking up, opening my eyes, turning over and looking right at a deer looking in at me.  (At that time, they used "trailers" for lodging--don't know if they still do.)  

From Pagosa, Durango is an easy drive and you can take the railroad north to Silverton--I recommend the bus trip back; it's faster; the scenery is different from what you see on the railroad, and by that time, you'll probably be ready to get back faster.  The scenery is spectacular and Silverton is cute.  The highway back to Durango from Silverton is called "The Million Dollar Highway" because "it bankrupts the English language" by.....maybe Teddy Roosevelt.

There are fun eateries in Pagosa also.

Should you decide to drive the Western Slope, put The Black Canyon of the Gunnison on your list; it's impressive.

So if you don't get what you're looking for in Durango, consider Pagosa.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 2, 2016)

PStreet1 said:


> I agree with the previous post:  stay open for Pagosa Springs, also.  Durango isn't far, and the thermal baths are fun (tons of different tubs, each with the temperature marked on the outside--and you can take a picnic lunch).  Chimney Rock National Monument is quite close and well worth exploring.  Mesa Verde, of course, is awesome.  You might consider spending one night in National Park lodging; I'll always remember waking up, opening my eyes, turning over and looking right at a deer looking in at me.  (At that time, they used "trailers" for lodging--don't know if they still do.)
> 
> From Pagosa, Durango is an easy drive and you can take the railroad north to Silverton--I recommend the bus trip back; it's faster; the scenery is different from what you see on the railroad, and by that time, you'll probably be ready to get back faster.  The scenery is spectacular and Silverton is cute.  The highway back to Durango from Silverton is called "The Million Dollar Highway" because "it bankrupts the English language" by.....maybe Teddy Roosevelt.
> 
> ...




Well, this and Laurie's sound like a plan. Maybe I should look to stay in Pagosa then. I think it is possible to rent there via on-line sites like through Trip Adviser. How far is Pagosa from Durango?

What is the Western Slope and how far is that from Pagosa? I would love to get another national park in, so the Black Canyon of the Gunnison would be awesome! How far is it from Pagosa?


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2016)

Wyndham Pagosa Springs is an easy trade in RCI.  Pagosa Springs is maybe an hour from Durango.

Not sure about Gunnison but we spent a day at Great Sand Dunes National Park, it was a couple hours drive each way from Pagosa Springs but totally worth it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Wyndham Pagosa Springs is an easy trade in RCI.  Pagosa Springs is maybe an hour from Durango.
> 
> Not sure about Gunnison but we spent a day at Great Sand Dunes National Park, it was a couple hours drive each way from Pagosa Springs but totally worth it.



I won't be trading and I do not belong to RCI. I use my home resorts, so I would need to rent. That is great to know about Great Sand Dunes National Park! Wow! I might be able to get 3 in- though a lot of driving back and forth. Thanks!


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been reading this thread with interest, because we have booked 3 nights at Wyndham Durango, followed by 4 nights at Wyndham Pagosa for this fall.
Please forgive me if I'm hijacking the thread a bit (!) but if anyone has any additional suggestions on things to do in the area, good places to eat, shopping, etc. I would appreciate it!  And thoughts on weather in late September ?
(We have never been to that part of Colorado before....)
Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest, because we have booked 3 nights at Wyndham Durango, followed by 4 nights at Wyndham Pagosa for this fall.
> Please forgive me if I'm hijacking the thread a bit (!) but if anyone has any additional suggestions on things to do in the area, good places to eat, shopping, etc. I would appreciate it!  And thoughts on weather in late September ?
> (We have never been to that part of Colorado before....)
> Deb



Yes. I would also like to know. That is a good idea- booking a few nights at each resort. Wonder if I could pull that off with a rental?


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 3, 2016)

"The Western Slope" is the term used in Colorado to describe the side of Colorado that is beyond the Rockies to the west.

Driving from Pagosa Springs to Durango takes about an hour.

Driving from Pagosa Springs to the Black Canyon of the Gunnison http://www.nps.gov/blca/index.htm    takes 4 hours (and you go directly to Durango, make a right turn onto "The Million Dollar Highway," which in my opinion, is not to be missed, and then on to the National Park).

Pagosa Springs to Chimney Rock is about 20 miles.

Pagosa Springs to Great Sand Dunes National Park is about 2 hours.

Pagosa Springs to Mesa Verde National Park is about 2 hours--but that's only until you enter the park.  After you enter, you still have 21 miles on a steep, winding, narrow road to the ruins--that 21 miles will take you about 45 minutes.  Here's the link for Far View Lodge   http://www.nps.gov/meve/planyourvisit/lodging.htm

Aztec Ruins National Monument in New Mexico is 45 minutes from Durango,
http://www.nps.gov/azru/index.htm    (you may have seen all the ruins you want to see by the time you see Mesa Verde, though these are completely different.)

Chaco Culture National Historical Park http://www.nps.gov/chcu/index.htm is about 2 hours south in New Mexico from Durango.  This is one of the major sites, and it's totally different from Mesa Verde.  

Chama, New Mexico, is charming--and affords the opportunity to ride the Cumbres and Toltec steam engine railroad.  The scenery is breathtaking.  It's an hour's drive from Pagosa Springs.

Santa Fe, New Mexico (a personal favorite of mine) is a 3 hours drive from Pagosa Springs.  There are timeshares in Santa Fe; you could split your time using part of the time in Colorado and part of the time in Santa Fe.  There is soooooooo much to do in Santa Fe.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a post I did a while ago on Santa Fe--I truly love it--just in case you decide to investigate:

I lived in Albuquerque for a while--and I still haven't gotten over the love affair--I recommend that you go, but I think you need to spend at least one night. You can see more petroglyphs (15,000), more easily, in Albuquerque than in any other spot I know of: http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguid..._albuquerque-i. They are, essentially, right by the road. Old Town is fun to wander in, and the shops are less expensive than the shops in Santa Fe. A ride to the top of Sandia Peak is fun and the view is amazing--since it's desert, it's quite different from Ruidoso (be sure to see White Sands while you're in Ruidoso; it's not far, and it is unique).

Santa Fe has been discovered by tourists for quite a while, but you are a tourist, and it's still a neat spot: good museums and quite an art scene and restaurant venue.

My favorite drive is the back road (to the west, not the east), highway 4, from Santa Fe to Albuquerque. You go to Los Alamos (stop and see the museum), and then head to the largest caldera (volcano "pit") in the world, I think--if not "the," certainly "one of the". It stretches as far as you can see. Fat cattle are up to their bellies in tall grass; it's just magnificient. You'll be traveling through the Jemez Mountains, and it is referred to as "The Jemez."

You'll go by a soda spring with all kinds of strange shapes making a dam--very pretty and fun. You'll continue on to the south, in a lovely pine forest, and you'll pass the Jemez State Monument--one of my favorites http://nmmonuments.org/jemez I've mentioned it before on this board, but I was there once just about sunset, near the altar, when the bells from the monastery across the road began to ring. Memorable? Unforgetable.

There are a few trading posts along the way where you might want to stop also. You'll come into Albuquerque from the west, and pass very close to the Petroglyph Mounment, which doesn't take long to see and can easily be combined with the drive (unless you are at the Jemez State Monument at Sunset, then, of course, you'll be too late.

It takes an hour on Interstate 25 to get to Santa Fe from Albuquerque.

Other state monuments close to Albuquerque are interesting, too. I'm fond of Coronado State Monument. It's just north of Albuquerque, right around Bernillilo. http://nmmonuments.org/coronado

If you have time for more trips in New Mexico and are a fan of Native American art and jewelry, drive to Gallup. 95% of the Native American art passes through Gallup. Prices are half the price you'll pay in Albuquerque, and less than half the price you'll pay in Santa Fe.

On the way to Gallup, you can see the perpetual ice cave and Bandera Volcano. They are located pretty close to Grants New Mexico. http://www.icecaves.com/faq.html The volcano is a small one, so it's easy to explore--one time I was there with a recently broken knee and still managed nicely. The ice cave is unique, and doesn't take long to see. Acoma Pueblo (Sky Pueblo) is also located west of Albuquerque. Very few people still live there, but it's interesting. For me, visiting a pueblo where many people still live seems rude, so I prefer the ones that are pretty much "for show." http://www.indianpueblo.org/19pueblos/index.html If you are in Santa Fe, Taos Pueblo is a possibility for visiting, but a lot of people still live there.

Anyway, as you can see, I love New Mexico, and I love Albuquerque and Santa Fe--even if the tourists have discovered how wonderful they are.

It's important to remember that the scenery in New Mexico is like music: it's not just the notes that create it; it's the intervals also.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 3, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I won't be trading and I do not belong to RCI. I use my home resorts, so I would need to rent. That is great to know about Great Sand Dunes National Park! Wow! I might be able to get 3 in- though a lot of driving back and forth. Thanks!



If you are going to drive to Great Sand Dunes National Park, definitely make a stop at the Colorado Gator Reptile Park (it on the way to/from Pagosa Springs).  It looks like a hokey tourist-trap at first, but it is really a fun and interesting place.  An hour or two is plenty of time there.

Not sure if you are into hiking, but there is a short (easy), fun hike to Zapata Falls that is a short distance from the entrance of Great Sand Dunes.

Kurt


----------



## Laurie (Feb 3, 2016)

Pagosa Spings resort is so large, I bet they often have vacancies and rentals, not sure about Durango.

AAA sometimes has deals for Mesa Verde, and I think we did one - a couple nights at Far View Lodge + a park tour.  http://www.visitmesaverde.com/cities

Far View Lodge inside Mesa Verde was basic but fine to stay at. They'd messed up our reservation and didn't have the room we'd reserved, so gave us a different (cheaper?) one and some coupons for breakfast. Their tour was ok, tho it repeated many places we'd seen on our own, but we enjoyed it anyway. If you have the time, you don't really need their tour. 

The best most in-depth programs at Mesa Verde are free thru the National Park, some of the guides were really amazing. Go right to the Visitor Center and sign up for as many as you have time for.

BTW we started with a timeshare week in Santa Fe, then one in Pagosa Springs, then 2 nights in Mesa Verde, then Chaco Canyon en route to last night back in Santa Fe to catch a specific museum exhibit which had just opened, and flew home from Albuquerque the next day. I also have some Santa Fe recommendations if you add that on!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Pagosa Spings resort is so large, I bet they often have vacancies and rentals, not sure about Durango.
> 
> AAA sometimes has deals for Mesa Verde, and I think we did one - a couple nights at Far View Lodge + a park tour.  http://www.visitmesaverde.com/cities
> 
> ...



Gee- thanks everyone. All sounds great. But- we will only be on vacation (hopefully) for 8 days- 2 are just traveling, so really only 6 days to see things. I wish we could go longer. 

What buildings/units are best at Wyndham Pagosa? I heard that the Durango resort just has older tiny hotel like units, so I think Pagosa Springs sounds better.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

How long is to get from Durango to Mesa Verde?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 4, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> How long is to get from Durango to Mesa Verde?



A little over 1/2 hour to the entrance, but then it is another 30+ min drive in the park to the interesting stuff.

Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> A little over 1/2 hour to the entrance, but then it is another 30+ min drive in the park to the interesting stuff.
> 
> Kurt



Oh- so it is really close. I think then maybe I should go back to my original idea of staying in Durango, since the original intent of my trip is to go to Mesa Verde.. We could always drive to Pagosa Springs and elsewhere from there. 

I am not crazy about the units at Wyndham Durango.Way too cramped. Any other resort condo rental possibilities in Durango?


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Does anyone know about the Purgatory Resort? Any info. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## humor_monger (May 9, 2016)

*Airbnb Durango*

Airbnb has over  200 possibilities to rent in Durango. I know you said resort but if all you are after is a kitchen, many of the rentals have them. All price ranges  https://www.airbnb.com/s/Durango--CO?s_tag=SJqALhk-


----------



## "Roger" (May 9, 2016)

I have just scanned this thread, but I don't think that anyone has mentioned taking the Durango to Silverton train. While the track was originally set up to bring ore down to Durango, the scenery was so beautiful, that from the outset people used to come from the east coast just to take the train ride. It was the highlight of our stay in Durango (with Mesa Verde coming in second).

If you do take the train ride, pay the extra money to be in the bar car at the end of the train at least one way. You get a guide offering a narration for the distance as opposed to just looking out the window. Plus, you have much nicer seating and can stand at the back of the train. (No kids allowed. So if you are with underage children, you can't do it.)

Internet site


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2016)

"Roger" said:


> I have just scanned this thread, but I don't think that anyone has mentioned taking the Durango to Silverton train. While the track was originally set up to bring ore down to Durango, the scenery was so beautiful, that from the outset people used to come from the east coast just to take the train ride. It was the highlight of our stay in Durango (with Mesa Verde coming in second).
> 
> If you do take the train ride, pay the extra money to be in the bar car at the end of the train at least one way. You get a guide offering a narration for the distance as opposed to just looking out the window. Plus, you have much nicer seating and can stand at the back of the train. (No kids allowed. So if you are with underage children, you can't do it.)
> 
> Internet site



Yes I know about the train. Thanks for the suggestions about the bar car.


----------



## donkeyteeth (May 10, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest, because we have booked 3 nights at Wyndham Durango, followed by 4 nights at Wyndham Pagosa for this fall.
> Please forgive me if I'm hijacking the thread a bit (!) but if anyone has any additional suggestions on things to do in the area, good places to eat, shopping, etc. I would appreciate it!  And thoughts on weather in late September ?
> (We have never been to that part of Colorado before....)
> Deb



It will be warm during the days and cool at night, so bring a light jacket. You might even hit the changing of the Aspen leaves that time of year.  

The Wyndham in Durango is right next to the train station.  Depending on which way the wind blows....there is a chance (pretty good chance) you will get the smell of coal smoke from the train.

As others have stated and have hit the highlights of the area:  The Durango Silverton train (there is a museum at the train station worth checking out), Trimble Hot Springs and Mesa Verde.  It would also be worth the drive to Silverton, Ouray or Telluride ...you might even see Oprah!  

Good restaurants in town.  The Wyndham is downtown, so walking to main street is as easy as can be, which has restaurants and little shops.  Eat breakfast at Oscars or the Durango Diner for a true diner experience.  Lots of local beers made in Durango worth having (if you are a beer drinker).


----------



## donkeyteeth (May 10, 2016)

There are also numerous hiking and mountain biking options for those who are looking for some outdoor type stuff to do.  You can rent mountain bikes in town.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2016)

Thanks!   We went ahead and made our reservations for the train...so it sounds like we can walk from the Wyndham Durango to catch the train ?  How far away is Trimble Hot Springs ?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

OK. Well, what we decided to do was to book at Hilton Homewood Suites in Durango for June 2017. Not a resort, of course, but has what we need and convenient, as well as a bit less expensive than Home Away rentals, especially considering the meal inclusion.

It is 15 minutes from the airport. Yes- it is in a business/industrial area, but it is only a couple of miles to town and it has everything we need since we really will only be there for 6 days (2 days are just traveling to and from).

The kitchen will do us fine. They include a hot breakfast every day and a complimentary happy hour with food Mon-Thurs. They have an indoor pool and hot tub and gym and washer dryers for guests, a restaurant, a convenience store/vending area, a barbecue/patio area.

We will be out sightseeing every day so we think this will suit us just fine.

Plus, did not have to pay anything on Hotels.com and can cancel right up until the day before for free! Can't beat that, as my husband can't get work vacation approval until March.

Excellent reviews on Trip Advisor.

At that time I can start to search out airfares and car rentals. Booking a place to stay at least will get me to propel forward as I hate flying and tend to procrastinate in my travel planning when we are going somewhere by plane.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 23, 2016)

I missed this thread the first time around, but I can provide a few suggestions by mentioning what we were able to easily accomplish in 10 days.

We had previously made multiple two week trips to the Rocky Mountain area, so when Southwest had some decent fares, we booked a direct flight from Hartford, CT to Denver to revisit.

We picked up two hours because of the time zones, so we drove from Denver to Grand Junction for one night, stopping at Vail for lunch/dinner on the way.

The next day we drove the CO River road to Moab, Ut, visited Arches for the third time and hiked to Delicate Arch again. Checked into the Super 8 for two nights, went to Canyonlands the next day.

Drove to Mesa Verde, went on one tour, then drove to Durango. Checked into the Best Western Plus for 3 nights. High cost for BW, but in-town location. We each had 2 tokens for free happy hour drinks which we drank while sitting on a bench out front and watched guests check into the Wyndahm  across the street.

The next day we took the last train to Silverton, about 9:30AM. We sat in the open gondola car at the rear of the train in the last seat, Excellent view of the scenery and the train on the curves. We had a late luch in Silverton and had a happy hour snack dinner after we returned.

When we left we drove the Million Dollar Highway north and stayed in Glenwood Springs for one night. Then drove over Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park to Estes Park for 3 nights in the Comfort Inn.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

I am figuring flying in on Saturday from NY so will get settled and play it by ear. Monday check out Durango and environs, second day Mesa Verde, third day Silverton Train, 4th day Telluride. Leaves 2 days to be spontaneous or come up with a couple of more sites as recommended here on this thread. Then it will already be time to leave.

Would love to have more time there but we have jobs and 3 other vacations planned at our home resorts (which we can drive to thank goodness) for the year.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 23, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> 4th day Telluride.



I went thru Telluride once in June. It's a nice town but mainly a ski area.

If you haven't been to Monument Valley, I would suggest that as an alternative.

You can drive to the four corners and take photos sitting on 4 states, then drive to kayenta, AZ. Then go north, the entance is just over the UT border. After MV continue north, then east thru Mexican Hat, a neat rock, then back to Durango.

Monument Valley was filmed multiple times by John Ford and others. John Wayne in the Searchers was done there. You can drive on the dirt roads without a tour.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> I went thru Telluride once in June. It's a nice town but mainly a ski area.
> 
> If you haven't been to Monument Valley, I would suggest that as an alternative.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. How far is Monument Valley from Durango? I guess I had better get my maps out.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 23, 2016)

Goggle has it at 186 going and 166 miles coming back. Coming back doesn't go thru 4 corners. Both of the roads are scenic so it's worth the extra distance to go to 4 corners. When you're not in town, there's hardly any traffic.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> Goggle has it at 186 going and 166 miles coming back. Coming back doesn't go thru 4 corners. Both of the roads are scenic so it's worth the extra distance to go to 4 corners. When you're not in town, there's hardly any traffic.



Ok. Thanks. Will have to check into it further and see how much driving hubby is willing to do. Monument Valley looks awesome.


----------

